# Advice over PAR needed



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Need some advice please you lovely people.

Our PAR was pushed through our letterbox today 5 weeks after homestudy "finished" and yes it's only the rough draft but it is appalling    The grammar is simply terrible, it's as though he's simply tried to transcribe his notes weeks after taking them and can't remember what was said - there is no punctuation, spelling mistakes and sentences that simply make no sense wahtsoever. Now it could be that he passed it on to admin who've tried to work out what he's said and just copied it pro rata rather than building it into any kind of logical sequencing; but there are also lots of inaccuracies, things we simply haven't said, things that are not correct in anyway or things that are some way off being true    The only bits that read well and make sense are the bits that we wrote and he copied and pasted off our emails.

I don't know where we go from here; we are having a meeting with swr next week to discuss it and there are lots of blanks we still need to fill in aswell as goodness knows how long it will all take. On the envelope he wrote that we should feel free to make any corrections bu how do we say there are just so many errors? I thought maybe I could just type it all up, amendments and all and give it to him as the pages are handwritten and corrected so much he won't be able to see what we've done! HELP!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi nutmeg,

Sorry I've not had thus happen and you are right that some of the notes may have been done by someone on SW behalf. I'm inclined to agree I would just edit all and say sorry I got carried away as I went into work mode lol
Maybe a wee call first to discuss the bits you didn't agree with or understand why the SW commented that way. 
We didn't have to change too much and SW had used lots of our texts but she had done a wonderful job on all the rest. But I did have to use the work mode excuse on other things at times. Luckily she got "me" and due yo my job etc she understood.

On a diff note DH usef to be a financial advisor and said he hated clients who were teachers as they used to mark his written reports and give them back and he was paranoid. 
X


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Nutmeg

When we got our first PAR, there were also a lot of typos but we just went through and corrected anything that was factually wrong.  We then returned it with an email to say that we had noticed lots of spelling and grammar mistakes but had not amended them but was happy to if they wanted us to.  

When the final report came, all the typos and grammar was recitified.  I think the first copy they sent was a very rough draft and then they amend and proof read it fully before the final report was produced.

PB


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Nutmeg, If you feel comfortable in correcting and typing up the PAR your self,do so. 
But I would also tell your SW that you were not happy with the report and show him what you have amended.
Also it is a rough draft and as SW are all different maybe this is the way he works, but still your" rough" report should also be readable. We were lucky with ours we only had to amend a few mistakes and our SW did a great job.

Do what you feel is right, at the end of the day this report is very important and you want it right.

Good luck.
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hiya Nutmeg

My first response is, 5 weeks homestudy??"!!! I had 9 visits and I was a straightforward single adopter, it is supposed to take longer when it is a couple.  How long did he spend with you on each visit?  Your PAR is your biography and is the first thing that will sell you to the panel so vital to get it right and show evidence to each category.
If it was me I would do what someone else said and write it myself and then say you got carried away, if he is as shoddy as he seems he will probably be quite happy you have done it!!  You need to keep your SW on side and not appear to be criticizing him as he will likely be family finding for you too, so to make out you were just getting carried away is probably a good way of getting round the situation.
If for any reason he takes exception to your updated version, write all over the old one with  the inaccuracies and spelling and grammar issues  and then it can be used to show his manager if he makes an issue of it, however I'm sure this wont be the case.

Best of luck


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks all, no funnychic - HS was started in April and finished 5 weeks ago, not that it only took 5 weeks!
It's not so much the spelling mistakes and typos that I could live with, it's the complete illegibility of most of it, honestly, you can't read some of the sentences. Then there are the very strange inaccuracies, like we all go to DHs grandparents every Monday for tea - eh? His grandparents are dead as you mention elsewhere    That's just one!

Anyway, I've ticked lots of paragraphs as fine and then retyped other paragraphs just so we can make some sense of it and we'll have to hope we don't offend him too much. I've not bothered about many of the typos in the hope they will be rectified at a later point.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nutmeg said:


> Then there are the very strange inaccuracies, like we all go to DHs grandparents every Monday for tea - eh? His grandparents are dead as you mention elsewhere  That's just one!


that made me laugh..omg how stupid is this person  
yeah..write a new one and as funnychic says if he doesnt like it, red pen all over the original and shove it under his managers nose..in fact even when this particular annoying phase is over, i would keepo the original to show someone in the agency..this kind of stuff shouldnt happen 

kj x


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

keemjay said:


> this kind of stuff shouldnt happen


But does, frequently. Our first draft was dreadful, but gradually over the weeks it got to a stage I was (just about) happy with  However, the Team Manager has taken over 2 months to read and sign ours off (and is now on holiday again), which has meant we have so far missed 3 Panels  . The system really does not value adopters (and we are second time adopters, for goodness sake).

Hope it comes together soon for you.

Peacelily xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Nutmeg and Peacelily both situations sound awful.
I'm sorry but I disagree with most people, Nutmeg it sounds appalling. I would honestly ring up his supervisor/team leader/ manager on Monday morning and tell them how unhappy you are not only with the time-frame to give you your PAR but also with the illegibility of it. If you want to put it nicely ask them to politely to read it through themselves as perhaps they could make more sense of it? There are no excuses when to qualify as a social worker you need a degree and at least A-level standard English!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend had terrible issue and it was also with her medical one that the adoption drs took from her own GP's report to do a paper on her- it had a wrong diagnosis she didn't have on and she was told she couldn't alter only write an amendment to attach to it!

I would insist it was accurate and of good grammar and say that if SW isn't able to do it then you would do a draft, and tell the supervisor


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou everyone and Peacelily, so hope you get everything sorted quickly   

Well I've retyped a lot of it and left all the other typos etc and we'll see what the next draft looks like. I emailed him and he called me to discuss and I said there were some inaccuracies (understatement much!!) so I typed it out and typed out some notes for the missing bits and he said that was great and really helpful    
We're meeting Monday evening to go through it, so will update you then.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Nutmeg, I know I'm one who's usually takes the concilliatory line, but if you're not satisfied today, then tell him so, and then get in touch with his manager.  There's stuff we should just deal with and suck it up, and stuff that's just not right - for me, if it's really that bad, then it should never have come to you in that state.  I'm sorry you've had to juggle this.  (((((hugs)))))


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Aoc, we've had our meeting and it went well considering!! He asked us what our impressions were and DH said it was difficult to form any impression with the amount of inacuracy    and as soon as we pointed out the first one he realised there were some pretty glaring mistakes. Soooo we went through it all page by page, went through the stuff we types (for which he was VERY grateful) and it all went well. He said that he had typed it straight from his notes with no consideration for grammar etc as it was a very rough draft that was meant to initiate a discussion   
Anyway, next copy should be with us by the end of the week hopefully.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope the next draft is much improved, nutmeg.


----------

